# Call Of Duty: Black Ops2



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope they do make it this year:thumb:

Info's a bit sketchy but may be of interest for most of us.

http://www.blackops2game.com/


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Early november will be a new call of duty as per last 5 or 6 years, liked black ops myself.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds good  
I'm on the lookout for a copy of black ops atm on either Xbox or ps3 if anyone knows of someone wanting rid of a copy in good condition.
2 will be awesome


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

i only play this no im level 46 so nearly prestige now haha M3 is rubbish played on a friends and did not like it


----------

